# Resolution question.



## Whodog94 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have Freebsd FreeBSD 8.1 with Openbox and gnome installed.  Using openbox-session, Gnome-settings-daemon, conky and pypanel to run the desktop. I tried changing the resolution through gnome settings and it did, but when I maximize a window it only goes about halfway across and down. Conky is also stuck in the middle when it should be in top-right corner. Pypanel does go across the whole screen though. Basically I need help, current res is 1024*786, I want 1240*1024.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 3, 2010)

Did you set the "Modes" to 1240x1024?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't know about Openbox, but I'd set that in xorg.conf:

```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Modes "1280x1024"
                Virtual 1280 1024
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## Whodog94 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, that was the problem.


----------

